# تصميم حمامات السباحة



## محمدغزالى (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدونى بمعلومات عن تصميم حمامات السباحة واشكالها وتكاليفها وكذلك المعلومات بالنسبة من الناحية الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (24 أغسطس 2007)

محمدغزالى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> 
> ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدونى بمعلومات عن تصميم حمامات السباحة واشكالها وتكاليفها وكذلك المعلومات بالنسبة من الناحية الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر.


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54965&highlight=%CD%E3%C7%E3%C7%CA


----------



## محمدغزالى (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس انا حملت الكتاب وان شاء الله استفيد منة ولكن نرجو المزيد


----------



## رعسشم (5 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hafoz79 (5 يوليو 2009)

محمدغزالى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدونى بمعلومات عن تصميم حمامات السباحة واشكالها وتكاليفها وكذلك المعلومات بالنسبة من الناحية الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر.



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131943.html


----------



## nasseriano (21 أبريل 2010)

*احدث التصميمات*

يرجى عرض احدث تصميمات حمامات السباحه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد المرسى شعبان (7 مارس 2011)

ارجو ان تفيدونا عن الأختبارات التى تتم على مياة حمامات السباحة


----------



## paco de lucia (7 مارس 2011)

اخي هاد الموقع ممكن يفيدك 

http://www.swimmingpool.com/sp_pool_gallery/?s=inground


----------



## Ma'en (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا حاولت اني انزل الكتاب لكن للاسف ما كان موجود و انا محتاجو جدا" . اذا ممكن اللي عندو الكتاب يعملو upload بأسرع وقت ممكن و شكرا"


----------



## محمود علام (4 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## high way (17 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------

